# Correct Oil for Audi A4



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello All,

I hope all is well. I have research this to death and I get conflicting answers online, at the dealer and from AudiUSA.

I went in for service any they used VW 504/507 castrol slx professional ll03 5w30.

The dealer says it's fine and correct, audiUSA says only 502 (along with the manual). 

Can someone on the forum help answer my question?

Thanks.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

If Audi USA, and your manual, both state 502, then 502 it is. Sounds like your dealer is trying to soak you for an expensive oil change, with oil meant for TDIs.
BTW, what year is your car, and what drivetrain?


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> If Audi USA, and your manual, both state 502, then 502 it is. Sounds like your dealer is trying to soak you for an expensive oil change, with oil meant for TDIs.
> BTW, what year is your car, and what drivetrain?


Thanks for the reply. Well it was at not cost to me but it was covered by audicare.

its a 2014 a4 quartto 2.0tfsi


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

504/507 are the new mid-saps oils for TDI and extended drain service in *Europe*, where the high quality petrol allows use of this new low-additive oil. It's claimed to be backwards-compatible w/502, but is not because it simply does not work well with the alcohol and sulphur in our gas.

Given a choice, I would not use it at all. High additive 502 oils like Syntec 5w-40 have a very reliable track record when it comes to Audi's engine-oil issues. There are other choices, such as Shell Rotella Synth 5w-40....it's almost identical. 

So, the bottom line is 504 oils are ok, but not really for the extended 10k intervals with USA fuels. They can do it in Europe though.

Just don't think of 504 as an improvement, it's just EU regulation of additive levels...and to protect the cat system (supposedly).

1.8t and 2.0t I would just use 5q jug synthetic 5w/10w-30 or synthetic diesel truck 5w-40. Mobil 1 has a few variants at WalMart now, 0w-40, and the High Miles 30 weight. The HM oils are the opposite of 504 oils, they have high additive levels and older SL specs which ALLOW the higher additives. Syntec 0w-40 is there too.

I'd drain the dealer oil after 5k or better....6 months, and simply refill it with a $25 jug of oil, I use Pennzoil Platinum with nat gas base oil. Voltility is crazy low 4%, a great feature for direct injection engine deposit control.

http://pureplus.pennzoil.com/


----------



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

Mobil 1 0-40 should fit the bill for you. Been using it and at $25 a jug I find it pretty tough to beat.


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

T Dog said:


> 504/507 are the new mid-saps oils for TDI and extended drain service in *Europe*, where the high quality petrol allows use of this new low-additive oil. It's claimed to be backwards-compatible w/502, but is not because it simply does not work well with the alcohol and sulphur in our gas.
> 
> Given a choice, I would not use it at all. High additive 502 oils like Syntec 5w-40 have a very reliable track record when it comes to Audi's engine-oil issues. There are other choices, such as Shell Rotella Synth 5w-40....it's almost identical.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. I have every intention of draining it after 5k. I am working with audiAudi america to find out why the dealer used that. The dealer has not replied to myself or audi America. Its just horrible customer service I am beyond disappointed.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

It's not a big deal, especially at 5k miles. Don't expect great things in this dept from VW, all they do is follow policy that's adopted back at the Mothership.


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

They are telling me, after talking to the dealer, that they updated the oil spec for the a4 to include 504 to 507


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Used Amsoil 5w40 European spec in the last four turbo VW's and have been using Mobil-1 0-40 in my new GTI all with good results. I stick to 5-6k intervals.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

By "they", meaning Europe, where fuel quality and engine tune are completely different. 504 means they took a lot of the additives out. 

US lube oil for US fuels in US tuned engines, that's one way to look at it. I'll go on the record saying jug A5 synthetic 5w-30 or HD diesel A3 5w-40 are the ideal products and really the only two choices that make any sense. Thick or thin, winter or summer? 

We have a better selection of lubes cheaper than Europe, does that surprise anyone?


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

AoA said:

"Thank you for contacting Audi of America in regard to your 2014 Audi A4.* It is my pleasure to assist you and provide you with the information that you requested. *

*

Please be advised that VW 504 is interchangeable and can be used in both diesel and gasoline engines.* VW 504 is newer and a more improved oil that is a manufacturer’s recommendation to be used in your vehicle.* The information in your owner’s manual has not yet been updated; however, our authorized Audi dealerships use a more reliable and updated system to determine the best quality of oil needed for your Audi.* The dealership has followed the proper procedure as it relates to addressing your oil change."


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Ask them if 504 was certified using US fuels with high sulphur and alcohol while running on our rich low-NOx tune.

There are also no "new" and "improved" physical parameters, JUST lowered additives for use with this fuel:










A 504 UOA from USA showing fuel dilution and excess wear with low TBN shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Bob Comment (Nov 20, 2014)

*Bob*



qcoffey said:


> Used Amsoil 5w40 European spec in the last four turbo VW's and have been using Mobil-1 0-40 in my new GTI all with good results. I stick to 5-6k intervals.


This is a new car and should use 502.00 approved oils.
There are many factory approved oils and there is no reason to use not approved oils. 
Local SoCal Audi dealer uses Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w-40 Full synthetic which is VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.00 and 503.01 approved.
If there is any lube issues under warranty would give easy out to not warranty problem.


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Bob Comment said:


> This is a new car and should use 502.00 approved oils.
> There are many factory approved oils and there is no reason to use not approved oils.
> Local SoCal Audi dealer uses Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w-40 Full synthetic which is VW/Audi 502.00 and 505.00 and 503.01 approved.
> If there is any lube issues under warranty would give easy out to not warranty problem.


I agree however i have it in writting from the dealer and aoa that 504 is ok. i blame on dumping it at 5k use and then using 502 spec and found anew dealer to service while under audicare. after audicare dyi for sure


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

lol, a note from mom. Tell me, does the dealer have any idea what's the difference between the two specs or ANY of the tribologic principles behind it? Did you ask about the different fuel quality, stratified charge running, or the different tune in USA, making our oil dillute with excess fuel....or were they already ahead of you on that? I bet they pimped 10k changes too.

Pretty simple, do you want an oil with more additives or one with less, because of EU environmental regs? 


Maybe time to start pulling UOAs on your 10k 504 changes, seriously. I have a few great ones from my APR 2.0T on 30 weight jug oil.


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

T Dog said:


> lol, a note from mom. Tell me, does the dealer have any idea what's the difference between the two specs or ANY of the tribologic principles behind it? Did you ask about the different fuel quality, stratified charge running, or the different tune in USA, making our oil dillute with excess fuel....or were they already ahead of you on that? I bet they pimped 10k changes too.
> 
> Pretty simple, do you want an oil with more additives or one with less, because of EU environmental regs?
> 
> ...


Like i said I plan on dumping it at 5k and put in a 502. The dealer has washed their hands of it the GM refuses to return any calls or emails. I started going to another dealership who uses 502 and knows how to deal with customers.

I could tell this dealer was trouble when the airbag recall was issued. They knew nothing about it and said they didnt have the update. Called the new dealer right after and they had me in the next day to service it.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

SAE 5W-40 or 5W-30. Petroleum or synthetic based
oils. Engine oil must conform to the exact specification in
VW publication VW 502 00. See TSB No. 2010043
Use only a high-quality engine oil that expressly
complies with the AUDI oil quality standard specified
for your vehicle's engine. Using any other oil can
cause serious engine damage that will not be
covered by any AUDI Limited Warranty. Do not mix
lubricants or other additives into the engine oil.
Doing so can cause engine damage. Damaged caused
by these kinds of additives are not covered by any
AUDI Limited Warranty. Overfilling engine oil can
cause misfire DTC's to be stored in the Engine
Control Module (ECM) -J220-. To prevent overfilling,
add approx. 0.5 less than capacity, start engine and
let it run until engine operating temperature is
approx. 140Deg. F (60Deg. C), turn OFF ignition,
wait approx. 3 min., check dipstick, then fill to MAX.
TURBO ENGINES ONLY: After changing oil and filter,
start and run engine at idle until oil pressure light
goes out. DO NOT rev engine, as this could cause
damage/failure of the turbocharger. Quantities are
approximate. DO NOT overfill.

^ If anybody cares


----------

